#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Customizing Ribbon in Word 2010

## kapucino

I am aware of possibility to add custom ribbon and add icons in Office 2010.
I would like to add group of  text only icons and three in one column where  there is macro behind each icon.

Final result should look like this:

\1

Question is: Can this be achieved without VBA or Visual studio programming and without UI Editor and modification of XML? So is there simpler way?

Thanks for any hints!

----------


## macropod

Let me see, you don't want to use vba/programming, the UI or XML editing. So what would you propose? These things aren't going to materialize of their own accord.

----------


## abousetta

Like Paul said... the answer you are looking for is "no". It's easy to learn how to modify the ribbon. MS Excel MVP Ron de Bruin has some excellent examples and walks you through the options available.

----------


## kapucino

> Let me see, you don't want to use vba/programming, the UI or XML editing. So what would you propose? These things aren't going to materialize of their own accord.



I can understand your point and your sarcasm. But actually the ribbon you can see on the pic was created by end user in previous versions of word ( Either 2003 or even W6) (by adding macro icon directly in toolbars customization).. I assume imported into Word 2010 as Add in.

I am sure you can have understanding for users who wish to create custom ribbons with icons connected to macros " *The way he used to did*". The only problem is he wants Text only icons and "three" in column. The user is Word power user but far from having time or wish to learn Visual or XML.

So I assume for him having old version of word, creating icons the way he used to did, saving them as Add in and opening in Word 2010 could do the trick since he want to create ribbon and macro connected icons dynamically ( as need appear since he works on  editing doc before importing into Indesign)?

Thanks for your reply that confired my answer to the user.. Will advise to check Ron de Bruin examples!!

----------


## macropod

> the ribbon you can see on the pic was created by end user in previous versions of word ( Either 2003 or even W6) (by adding macro icon directly in toolbars customization).. I assume imported into Word 2010 as Add in.



Ultimately, what you're saying is that it was created using another application as the programming environment or, if you want to split hairs, as the UI.

For more on Ribbon customization, see: http://gregmaxey.mvps.org/word_tip_p...bbon_main.html. Do note that the techniques described involve both XML and vba coding.

----------

